# Prairie Dog Mouth Oddity - Fungus?



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

Been posting this in a few forums around to try and figure this one out. I have a pair of prairie dogs, that ever since I've had them have had this strange white stuff clinging to the hairs on the inside of their cheeks. It never seemed to bother them and the vets we've taken to don't seem to think its anything malicious, but surely this isn't a natural occurrence? Someone suggested it could be a fungus of some kind. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I don't think that looks normal :/ 


But i have no idea what it would be either


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Probably a stupid answer but are you sure it's not just food remneants from their cheek pouches?


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

Very unlikely to be food as there food is far darker in colour and is quite obvious when still in their mouths. We've also changed food a couple times with them and it's never really changed.

I've not been able to find anything about this despite a lot of searching. The only other reference I found was a person with prairie dogs that had the same thing here:

Has anybody seen this? - Paw Talk - Pet Forums

Another user suggested it's normal, but it just doesn't look it to me.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks to be growing in independent structures, which would suggest to me that it is a type of fungus. I am by no means certain on what it is though. If you haven't done so already, perhaps Google prairie dog mouths to see if this occurres on there.

If you wipe it away, how long does it take for it to get to that extent again shown in the pictures?


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

I've done a fair bit of Googling and the only reference I've found to it is that similar posting on the Pawtalk forums.

I've not tried manually removing it much, since it clings to the hairs surprisingly tightly and it's hard to reach on the inside of their mouth. I could give it a shot I suppose.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have no idea but you might want to ask on here: http://www.facebook.com/groups/PrairieDogs There are some PD experts in the group from the US and I think the largest number of PD owners to be found in one place on the net. 

Hope it helps!

-Elina


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks that's great, I'll give them a shot


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Would you mind letting us know what you discover?

I don't _need_ to know, but I'm intrigued, (or to use the technical term - nosey)!


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's the response I got from one of the more experienced care experts there:

Gena Seaberg Very normal, Jon and nothing to be concerned about until they get to be about 5-6 years old and then some maintenance may be required to help them out with it.
45 minutes ago · Like

Gena Seaberg It is not a fungus at all.
44 minutes ago · Like

Gena Seaberg They are similar in some ways to their tree squirrel cousins and have cheek fuzz in their mouths that acts as a filtering system. Grass debris from long strand grasses and hays and other food items are pulverized and sometimes get imbedded in the "filter." The filter also serves a good purpose by keeping out dirt, pebbles, and other items they don't want to ingest, and slows those items down to be spit out.
42 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Well that looks like good news for your little guys then - that must be a relief.

And thanks for satisfying our curiosity too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How very interesting! :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

While I had visitors over the weekend we went & checked the mouths of my the tamer 2 of my PDs - looking in their mouths I could see exactly what you posted about, so yeah as Gena says, all quite normal.

Did try & get photos but neither would sit still long enough to get clear shots :lol2:


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

Glad you guys found it of use. Hopefully anyone else looking for this "issue" can find the answer here.

My female isn't as tame as the male and she'll let me have a look in her mouth. Our Male though, Max, is very trusting. He's let me poke around in his mouth to check for teeth spurs after he grew them a couple of years ago. He bit me once really badly when we first got him, but since then he's been such a little sweety. 

I'd be shocked if he even nipped me these days


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats all good news Jon. Glad to hear it's completely normal. Good to know I bred some friendly prairie dogs


----------



## Whoopty (Feb 19, 2013)

You did sir, though I will take some credit - they needed a lot of handling


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol


----------

